# Cracked necks



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Had some 120gr HP's reloaded for me a couple years ago. I still have about a box left. A few days ago I chambered one at the range, "Cease fire" was called so I unloaded it to find out the bullet had come out in the barrel spilling gun powder in my magazine.  Upon further inspection, I found that the neck was cracked/split. I pulled every shell out of the box and found out 4 more the same way. The bullets spun in the neck. All were Remington brass (I had some "WW SUPER" brass mixed in). My questions are these: What causes these split necks and what damage can occur by firing these through my rifle? No telling how many of the first box were cracked, but they have been extremely accurate for me (clover leaf at 100yards).


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Several things can cause this: Work hardening is the most common. Overworking the brass or a mismatch of sizer, expander and chamber are contributing factors. Cases can get harder from storage. There are others causes like not annealing the cases, thick case necks, brass flow, excessive pressure etc.

*Do not shoot them*

You could get away with it for several shots, or you could get a full rupture with the first one. Could be really bad with schrapnal in the face, bolt blow back etc. Could just be hot gases in the face.

Best solution is to chuck the cases sooner and get new brass. Annealing will help but will only extend the number of loads a little.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Sizing caused the brass to work harden. After every two or three reloads, annealing will soften the brass. Sizing, too, pushes brass to the mouth causing neck brass to thicken and lengthen. If it is not trimmed for thickness and length, more stress is added to the brass.

At the same time, brass is migrating from the base making it thinner. A bright ring just up from the base is a good indication of this. Some use a straightened out paper clip bent 90 deg at one end to feel for the thinning wall inside the case.

Cleaning with the wrong chemicals can attack the brass.

Most target shooters I know now reload only 2 or three times before discarding brass and don't fool with all the trimming and annealing.

If you don't know your brass, discard our you can loose your *****.

Your condition and head separation can cause head separation..YOURS.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

thank ya... this was the first time they were reloaded so I'm guessing it was done during the reloading process. :headknock should've checked them all before using them. Now i know.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

davidb said:


> Several things can cause this: Work hardening is the most common. Overworking the brass or a mismatch of sizer, expander and chamber are contributing factors. Cases can get harder from storage. There are others causes like not annealing the cases, thick case necks, brass flow, excessive pressure etc.
> 
> *Do not shoot them*
> 
> ...


We must have been writing together, but you are faster to the draw. Glad we agree. Mike:spineyes:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The reloading procedures of some high volume commerical reloaders tends to abuse the brass leading to split necks. Any first time reloading of mainstream, quality, commerical brass (that has not otherwise been abused) that results in neck splits strongly suggests very poor reloading techiques. 

After a weapon came apart while the Warden was shooting some commercial reloads, I vowed never to shoot any reloads from anyone other than myself or my father.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Not lubing the inside of the case mouth/neck is another common factor.

I use spray on case lube or motor mica, both if the necks are sticky.
Cleaning the cases and dies helps too, the crud in the neck causes the expander to drag.

I think you either got a batch of cases that weren't annealed well at the factory or some with unknown history got mixed in the batch.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

davidb said:


> Not lubing the inside of the case mouth/neck is another common factor.
> 
> I use spray on case lube or motor mica, both if the necks are sticky.
> Cleaning the cases and dies helps too, the crud in the neck causes the expander to drag.
> ...


 I'm not ruling out either scenario. Does the fact that the guy is missing half of three fingers from reloading add to the equation? Yeah it seems OH-SO Obvious right now but at the time getting some shells reloaded for hogs sounded great and he was reputable around the store I worked at the time. Now I'm starting to worry about the rest of the shells i have WITHOUT cracked necks. From the ones I've already shot, had one not fire and one I couldn't extract the first time with the bolt.

The recipe was 55gr RE 15 pushing 120gr Hornady HPs. Primers unknown. I've checked and it doesn't appear to be pushing the max limit. are there receiver designs more susceptible to firing the bolt reward than others? I have a Savage 110 7mmMag. Not trying to be vindictive or justify me shooting the rest of my box, just wanting to save my face or anyone else reading.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Were I you, I'd stop right there. 

Small number of rounds, one not firing, extraction issues, neck splits in 4 or 5 out of a box (of 20?). 

Ammo is cheap. Weapons are expensive, same with medical bills. 

I'd dump what remains, call it a lesson learned, and move on.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Darwin Awards?*

Missing half of three fingers??? Sounds like a potential Darwin award contender.

The Savage is Rock Solid and has gas ports as well as a bolt baffle. May only blow half your fingers off.

Get a bullet puller save the bullets only. Chuck the rest. Those loads are not a bargain even if they were free.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for the input guys... Will do.


----------

